# Breaking News from Smashwords - Premium catalog on iPAD



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're an eBook author and you have your books in the premium catalog, get set because Smashwords is now distributing to iPAD. There are a few prerequisites before the 3/31 opt-in date, like ISBN's (which Smashwords is offering for FREE, and at low cost) and some pricing doo-hickey's. But if you want to get your books on yet another arena, make hay. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I just had both my titles approved for the premium catalog.  Do I need to do something different to be included in this?

Thanks for the heads up!
-Jenn


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Ed.  I got the email as well.  Now to decide how to go about things...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Jenn,

You probably do. Go to the dashboard and clicl on the ISBN link, bottom left. Or check your email. I just got an email notification.

Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You need to either buy an ISBN or get on FREE from Smashwords (which will list Smashwords as the publisher as the publisher as owner of the ISBN, pretty standard - createSpace ISBN's work the same way). Your book needs to be price  with a .99 las digit group. (1.00 or 10.00 doesn;t cut it - it' $ .99 or (.99). Your price needs to be lower by a certain percentge of your papeback price. You'll need to opt-in when that feature becoems available on or ablut March 31, and your cover will need to be a manimum of 600 pixel in height (however, Smashwords will notify you if you need to upload new art). Pretty slick, eh? But you gotta move on it if you want to be on the bleeding edge.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

That's weird; I haven't gotten an email from them.  Would using the Smashwords free ISBN mess anything up with Amazon/DTP, do you think?  I noticed that a publisher isn't actually listed on my Kindle pages.  There's an ASIN but no ISBN for those.  I'm inclined to just go with the free ones since I don't personally care who is listed as the publisher, unless someone sees a reason not to.

Thanks!
-Jenn


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Another great deal from Mark Coker!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Can anyone think of any pros and cons for using the free ISBNs vs. paying the $9.95 to get your own? (excluding the obvious one of price)

Thanks!
-Jenn


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

This seems to be the directions for publishing for iPad by yourself:

http://ipadpublishing.net/how-to-publish-to-ipads.html


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Eric C said:


> This seems to be the directions for publishing for iPad by yourself:
> 
> http://ipadpublishing.net/how-to-publish-to-ipads.html


Not entirely "by yourself" That's a fee-based service. I didn't read all the nitty-gritty. Most apps that get loaded to Apple store involve going through an approved vendor (and most vendors charge some sort of fee.)

Again, didn't look into details of that one--may be a great idea for writers. That page didn't lay out if you'd have to provide your own ISBN or if they would provide it, nor the fees, etc.

Thanks for posting. Always nice to have comparisons.

Maria


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Maria and Ed - Which route did you decide to go?

-Jenn


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I took the free ISBN, because as cheap as the personal ISBN route is, for me it would be $149.00

Ed Patterson


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I was concerned about a possible conflict since I published We Interrupt This Date on Kindle before I published on Smashwords, so I emailed Mark. He said there was no conflict since the Kindle version is considered a different version from the Smashwords. I'm going with the free ISBN.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Wish I had read this thread before buying my ISBN.  Oh, well...it's not the first mistake I've made in my life that's for certain.  

~Donna~


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

J.L. Penn said:


> Maria and Ed - Which route did you decide to go?
> 
> -Jenn


I went with the paid. With the freebie, Smashwords is listed as the publisher and I'm kind of finicky about that--I have always published my work under "Bear Mountain Books" as the publisher for various reasons. I wanted to keep that designation.

I'm going to check with Mark on the "Different" version thing re: smashwords/kindle. I plugged in the ISBN there after reading on the ISBN page that there should be one ISBN for the ebook, one for print and so on. I don't see why I can't use it there and I don't know what difference it would make that I published one place first versus the other. There may be something there I need to understand.

Maria


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

That's it. I took the plunge and got free ISBN's for my books.
I feel so fancy. Soon I shall be wearing suits and who knows, maybe I'll own a handkerchief? 
Where does one get one? ebay uk?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to be clear, typically there's an ISBN number for each format and each publisher so one title may have numerous ISBNs: Paperback, hardcover, large print, ebook, etc. The $9.95 deal that Smashwords is offering is terrific. I think I paid almost $300 for the last ten ISBNs that I bought from R.R. Bowker.

http://www.isbn.org/standards/home/index.asp

R.R. Bowker is the U.S. ISBN Agency in the United States, responsible for assigning ISBNs as well as providing information and advice on the uses of the ISBN system to publishers and the publishing industry in general. R.R. Bowker is charged by the International ISBN Agency with the collection of bibliographic data on titles published in the U.S. This title data is found in the databases of Books in Print.

In addition, R.R. Bowker also serves as the SAN Agency (Standard Address Number for publishing industry shipping addresses), the ISMN Agency (International Standard Music Number for sheet music), the DOI Registration Agency (Digital Object Identifier), and offers EAN bar code services.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Just to be clear, typically there's an ISBN number for each format and each publisher so one title may have numerous ISBNs: Paperback, hardcover, large print, ebook, etc. The $9.95 deal that Smashwords is offering is terrific. I think I paid almost $300 for the last ten ISBNs that I bought from R.R. Bowker.
> 
> http://www.isbn.org/standards/home/index.asp
> 
> ...


Jeff,

You're right. I confirmed with Bowker and Mark --the ISBNs you get from Smashwords will be tied to the ePub version. So putting it up on the Kindle format as the ISBN does not make sense (I did not know this so mine will be wrong for a while.) Bowker advises a separate ISBN for each format.

Maria


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

How does one check to see if one's book is in the iBookstore if one does not have an Apple device?


----------

